# Lowrance Elite 5 DSI



## hechtangler_tom (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

das elite 5 dsi soll jetzt dann irgendwann auf den Markt kommen. Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen damit? Mich würde ein Vergleich mit dem HDS 5 interessieren.


----------



## Angelfrieck (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Habe ich heute das erste mal gesehen im Askari-Katalog.Ich weis nicht so recht was das sein soll.
So richtig schlau bin ich aus der der Beschreibung  auch nicht geworden.Scheint ein reines Downscan-Gerät zu sein mit einer maximalen Tiefe von 60 m.Und der Preis von 659,00€ ist ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Ich würde mal sagen bleibe  beim HDS und besorge dir noch ein LSS-1 dazu .
Bringt bestimmt bessere Bilder als das DSI-Gerät


----------



## hechtangler_tom (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Das kann schon sein. Mit LSS-1 bin ich aber gleich mal sehr viel mehr Geld los und habe zwei Geber/zwei Geräte die ich zusammenschließen muss. Ich benötige aber eine möglichst einfach zu handhabende portable Lösung. Da hört sich dann das DSI wesentlich handlicher an.


----------



## Angelfrieck (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Ich weiß immer noch nicht was das Teil darstellen soll;+|kopfkrat#c
Ist es nun ein Echolot oder nur ein Scanner oder eine Mischung aus beiden.Bloß wie gesagt 60m Tiefe ist ja nicht so der Burner;+


----------



## Flyingfisch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Hallo 
das solte aber kein problem sein,das kabel vom geber an die box anschließen,stromkabel anschließenund noch eins von der box zum hds und alles ist gut.
Wenn der preis preis wirklich bei 600,- liegt für das dsi dann kannste lieber ein paar euro mehr ausgeben und hast dann auch die möglichkeiten wenn du ein HDS8 hast es overlay auf das echolot bild zulegen, dann kannste genau sehen ob es fisch ist oder ein baum oder stein.
Das gerät anschließen ist ein klags und geht so von den fingern.
Gruß Flyingfish


----------



## Dorde (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*



Flyingfisch schrieb:


> Hallo
> das solte aber kein problem sein,das kabel vom geber an die box anschließen,stromkabel anschließenund noch eins von der box zum hds und alles ist gut.
> Wenn der preis preis wirklich bei 600,- liegt für das dsi dann kannste lieber ein paar euro mehr ausgeben und hast dann auch die möglichkeiten wenn du ein HDS8 hast es overlay auf das echolot bild zulegen, dann kannste genau sehen ob es fisch ist oder ein baum oder stein.
> Das gerät anschließen ist ein klags und geht so von den fingern.
> Gruß Flyingfish



 Hallo
  Ich glaube das es den Hechtangler viel mehr um rumschleppen von den ganzen zeug geht als um anschließen da er eine einfache portable Lösung sucht, 2 Geräte 2 Geber 2 Geberstangen(??oder 1.)  große Batterie und 3 km Kabel jedes mall mit aufs Wasser mitzunehmen ist nicht so toll. Dazu kommt noch Preis von 1400 Euro für HDS 5 + LSS. Falls ich es richtig verstanden habe.?
  Hechtangler_Tom: Dsi Geräte sind in Deutschland noch nicht lieferbar (stand So-16.01.11 könnte bis Mitte Februar dauern) so das keiner so richtig sagen kann was das Ding kann, also noch ein wenig gedulden (ich inkl.) und dann wird sich das von allein klären. 
  Gruß 
  Dorde


----------



## hechtangler_tom (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

@Dorde. genau um das geht es mir. Dann warten wir mal noch ein paar Wochen/Monate.


----------



## TILLI (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

HI
Hier mal ein link zu einer US Seite wo man das Elite 5 DSI getestet hat . http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/317662-lowrance-dsi-first-impressions.html
Ist es wohl ein großer Unterschied zwischen Farbigen und dem Schwarz/Weis Gerät?
mfg Tilli


----------



## ProBass99 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Hi Leute, 

und hat schbon jemand das Ding von euch?  

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht auch so ein Teil gönnen soll 

Gruß Probass99


----------



## Fischerman (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Hallo Leute,

habe mir das Elite 5 dsi mit GPS gekauft und habe noch viele viele Fragen. Gibt es hier schon jemanden der mir welche beantworten könnte????????????

Gruß


----------



## Merry Fisher (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Moin Mike.
 Habe mir auch gerade das Lowrance Elite 5 DSI bei http://www.angel-schlageter.de/ bestellt.Die bieten einen Online Kurs für Echolote an.Per Chat sind direkte Fragen/Antworten möglich.Für mich als Kunde im Kaufpreis dabei,aber auch für andere Teilnehmer allerdings für 50€.


----------



## Fischerman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

moin merry,

habe meins um einiges günstiger als bei schlageter erstehen können und 50,- sind für ein paar fragen echt heftig|uhoh:

mir ist jetzt nur im nachhinein aufgefallen das ich eine beschreibung für das modell ohne DSI erhalten habe und ich einige menueinstellungen einfach nicht finden kann. 

Weist du ob es möglich ist nur über den plotter(ohne Geschwindigkeitsgeber) per GPSdie tracklängen anzuzeigen zu lassen?

gruß


----------



## Merry Fisher (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Wenn meins da ist und ich mich eingefuchst habe melde ich mich nochmal fals bis dahin noch kein anderer geantwortet hat.
 Ich habe mit den 10% Rabat 618€ hingeblättert nix günstigeres gefunden,kriegst Du es zum Einkaufspreis?


----------



## Merry Fisher (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Moin.
 Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Frage verstehe,meinst Du vielleicht das abspeichern von Trail Punkten?Also eine Schlepproute wiederfinden?


----------



## Fischerman (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Moin, 

nein ich möchte die zurückgelegte Strecke in km wissen. 

Kannst du bei deinem Gerät die Sensibilität des Sonars einstellen oder Fisch-ID und den Menüpunkt Fischfangmodus finden? 

Gruß Maik


----------



## Chuldogg (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

und habt ihr das lot schon auf'm wasser genutzt? würde mal gerne sehen, was das lot so anzeigt, kommen die den abbildungen des demo-modes nahe? will mir nämlich evtl. auch das elite 5 dsi zulegen.

mfg martin


----------



## Merry Fisher (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Die kartenfunktion habe ich noch nicht ausreichend getestet aber wenn eine Route eingespeichert ist müsste doch auch die gesammt länge der Strecke angezeigt werden.

 es ist nur möglich den Kontrast zu verstellen.Das untermenü Fischfangmodus sowie das mit Fish ID muß zu nem anderen Gerät gehören.Die Bedienungsanleitung bezieht sich auf mehrere Echolote.Auserdem ist das elite 5 DSI eher nicht zum Fische Orten sonder um auskünfte über die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu geben.So konnte ich heute mehrere Äste und sogar nen verlorenen Außenborder sehr detailliert ausfindig machen.Einige Echos habe ich auch mal als Fisch interpretiert.Die Äste sind auf jedenfall HotSpots.
 Und die Echos waren wirklich detalliert.Im Urlaub werde ich mal über ein Wrack fahren.Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Chuldogg (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Oh das hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an, in welcher wassertiefe konntest du diese beobachtungen machen? meinst du es ist für flachbereiche um die 2-3m auch geeignet?

mfg martin


----------



## Merry Fisher (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Wassertiefe war 3-4 Meter.Bis eben an 2m gute Echos darunter war mit meinen Einstellungen nichts zu erkennen.Mag aber sein,daß mit oberflächenstörunterdrückung auf max auch da was geht(Hatte mittel).Kontrast war auf 75%.Ist für mich auch schwer zu testen,da die Stellen unter 2m bei uns eh nur Modder haben.


----------



## Fischerman (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Hallo Merry Fisher,

schau mal hier http://mediabase.edbasa.no/kunder/n...15/0006632_2 pages&object_id=navidoc~86215895


definitiv die Beschreibung für das Elite 5 DSI und keine Sammelbeschreibung.

Bin der Meinung das es auf jeden Fall einzustellen gehen muss(Fischfangmodus.....), es muß ein Softwarefehler sein. Jedes normale wie auch bessere Echolot hat einen einstellbare Empfindlichkeit.


----------



## Merry Fisher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Moin moin.
 Gleich auf der ersten Seite steht,Daß die Beschreibung für mehrere Geräte ist.Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,die von Dir gesuchten Einstellungen sind vom Elite 5.Ohne DSI.Es hat auch GPS ist aber ein Klassisches Sonar mit Fischsicheln.
 Sollte ich mich irren,und der Schwinger ist Multitask|bigeyes hoffe ich doch sehr,daß Du die Lösung mit uns teilst.


----------



## Kingfish67 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Bin seit 3 Wochen auch Besitzer des Elite 5 DSI als portable Version.

Die Beschreibung ist echt ein Witz da hätte ich mir bei einem Gerät dieser Preisklasse doch eine etwas genauere Produktinfomation gewüscht. 
Ich hab einen Wasserkocher der hat ne dickere Betriebsanleitung...#q

Ich war bis jetzt 3 mal mit dem Lowrance auf dem Wasser und bin soweit zufrieden. Bodenstrukturen, versunkene Äste ect., und somit potenzielle Standplätze von Räuber, lassen sich sehr gut erkennen.


----------



## Merry Fisher (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

War jetzt im Urlaub an der Ostsee.Habe das Wrack leider nicht gefunden.Die Echos ansich waren aber sehr zufriedenstellend.Sand Tang Steine alles gut zu erkennen und auch Fische haben sich deutlich abgezeichnet.Schwärme waren natürlich überdeutlich aber auch wenn darunter ein Dorsch stand war er zu sehen.
 Absolutes minus,ist die Empfindlichkeit des Displays.Ein par Spritzer Wasser und nichts mehr zu erkennen.Mag ja noch angehen.Nicht ok aber das reinigen.Ständig wiederkehrende schlieren.Kennt jemand einen Trick?denn akriebisches putzen mit Brillentuch ist nervig.#:


----------



## Marf22 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Sag mal was zu deinen Einstellungen. Welche Farbe? Bin auch recht zufrieden, die Anleitung ist aber wirklich nen Witz und ich denke mit mehr Erfahrung werde ich wohl noch ein bissel mehr aus dem Gerät holen.

Ich habs immer mit dem T-Shirt sauber gemacht |supergri


----------



## Merry Fisher (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Bei der Farbe wechsel ich zwischen gelb/orange und blau-toenen.Blau fand ich in tiefen Gewässern(15-30m) am deutlichsten.Ist aber glaub ich eher son gefühls ding.Kontrast hatte ich immer auf 75% also nicht groß rumprobiert,da ich gute Anzeigen mit Fangerfolg hatte(Dorsch und Hornhecht).


----------



## gründler (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Edit:
Frage hat sich beantwortet.


lg


----------



## MV-Stipper (2. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Welche Frequenz nutzt ihr bei einer Tiefe von 5 - 10 m?


----------



## gründler (2. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Moin

Ich studiere seit tagen H.P's foren.......zum thema DSI. 

Einige schreiben bei unter 2m gibs keine Anzeige egal auf welcher khz,dann hab ich ne seite gehabt da hat jemand den Geber erklärt,bei 455khz ist der auschnitt ca.im 55-60grad winkel,bei 800khz ist er im ca.30grad winkel.

Sprich mit 800khz leuchtest du gezielter ein bereich aus,mit 455khz eher gröber.

Dann hab ich gelesen das gewisse Bilder die als Bilder überall zu sehen sind also in Shops...auf dem DSI abgebildet......sollen nicht vom Elite 5 DSI sein,sprich die Bilder sollen von HDS 10 Geräten mit Downscan stammen und wurden einfach aufs Elite 5 gepackt als angebliche Verkaufsstrategie,ob das stimmt weiß ich aber nicht.

Hab hier mal was zum gucken.


http://fishingdurban.blogspot.com/2011/02/special-on-mark-5x-dsi-by-lowrance.html

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/kansas/159798-new-lowrance-dsi-units-seen-one-cabelas.html


Ich bin auch am überlegen ein DSI mit Plotter zu kaufen anderseits kommen bald schon die neuen Geräte für 2012,und wer weiß was uns da neues erwartet,muss wohl noch nen paar tage drüber schlafen was ich nun mache solange guck ich noch aufs HDS 5 oder aufs x135.

Bei youtube findet man auch einige Videos zum Elite 5 DSI.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5sJx85UUe4&feature=related


lg


----------



## MV-Stipper (4. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Bin gestern auf den Sund gewesen, unter 2 Meter zeigt es nur Schnee aber ab 4 m bei 800 khz top. Zander gesucht und gefangen . Muss mich jetzt noch ein wenig mit dem Gerät einspielen, aber ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, tolles Echolot.


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Ihr meint bestimmt dieses Bild.....

Ich bin mit dem Elite DSI nu schon fast ein halbes Jahr unterwegs. Aber egal, mit welcher Einstellung ich fahre.....diese fast 3-D Bilder mit "Schatten" kriege ich nicht hin.

Das ist nicht vom DSI Elite und verarsche am Kunden :r....oder hat einer von euch schon mal so ein "Landschaftsbild" auf seinem DSI geehen?

Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Die Bodenstruktur ist klar zu erkennen und auch Fische sind zu erahnen, Fischschwärme gut zu erkennen. Ist eine echte Hilfe beim Fischen..


----------



## gründler (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Jo genau solche Bilder,laut aussagen aus US Foren sind das Fakebilder,will das aber nicht behaupten habe es nur gelesen.

Guckt man sich aber Videos an vom DSI wird schnell klar das es nicht alles kann was es wohl verspricht.

Ok es gibt ein Video bei youtube da sag ich ok das Bild stimmt man hört Motor Wasser....

Das hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaAnvqPlqxI

Ansonsten glaube ich auch das manche Bilder vom HDS 10 stammen mit Structure Scan......und nur aufs Elite DSI kopiert wurden.

Vieleicht erbarmt sich ja auch mal ein Deutscher und macht nen Video vom Elite 5 DSI in real,nicht das Demoprogramm sondern live vor Ort filmen und dann ab nach youtube,weil alle Videos sind aus'n Ausland nicht ein Deutsches dabei. 

lg


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo genau solche Bilder,laut aussagen aus US Foren sind das Fakebilder,will das aber nicht behaupten habe es nur gelesen.
> 
> Guckt man sich aber Videos an vom DSI wird schnell klar das es nicht alles kann was es wohl verspricht.
> 
> ...




Joo, das traue ich dem Gerät sofort zu. Ist aber halt auch 2D und kein Gesamtbild wie, das in der Werbung. Wir haben zwar noch kein Wrack angeschaut, aber große Steine oder Geröllfelder erkennt man schon gut!

Wenn man drüber nach denkt, sollte es eigentlich logisch sein, das ein DSI kein Schatten anzeigen kann ;+

Ich lass immer den Splittscrenn mit beiden Khz einstellungen laufen.


----------



## gründler (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Also ich finde das Bild vom Video schon sehr 3D mässig,am grund die Abbruchkante usw.ok Schatten kann nicht gehen weil wir mit DSI ja direkt nach unten leuchten,aber sonst sehr nahe an 3D.

Das erklärt auch warum das Schattenbild vom Side Scan stammen muss nur damit ist Schatten möglich,direkt nach unten wie mit DSI wird schwer Schatten darzustellen.

Ich bin auch echt am überlegen noch bis 2012 zu warten,der Winter kommt jetzt und ab Februar März kommen die Neuheiten raus,und ich könnte für Wetten das da noch nen Knaller kommt der wieder besser ist wie das DSI oder zumindestens besser sein soll wird...etc.
Wenn nix besseres kommen sollte kann man immer noch über das DSI nachdenken,ich vermute aber Lowrance setzt 2012 noch ein drauf,oder hat DSI zumindest nochmals verbessert.

lg


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*



gründler schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Bild vom Video schon sehr 3D mässig,am grund die Abbruchkante usw.ok Schatten kann nicht gehen weil wir mit DSI ja direkt nach unten leuchten,aber sonst sehr nahe an 3D.
> 
> Das erklärt auch warum das Schattenbild vom Side Scan stammen muss nur damit ist Schatten möglich,direkt nach unten wie mit DSI wird schwer Schatten darzustellen.
> 
> ...



Keine Frage, jedes Jahr wird was schönes Neues kommen. Wenns danach gehts mußte immer weiter warten! :m


----------



## gründler (10. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Keine Frage, jedes Jahr wird was schönes Neues kommen. Wenns danach gehts mußte immer weiter warten! :m


 

Schon klar,aber es lohnt sich jetzt nicht übern Winter nen DSI zu kaufen,um dann im Februar zu erfahren wurde verbessert noch geilere Bilder....usw.

Dann Ärger ich mich nur,weil im Winter sind meine Echos nur ab und zu im Betrieb ab frühjahr dann schon viel öfter und dann kann ich auch warten bis März und sehe dann was Lowrance bringt und was ich damit anfangen kann oder nicht.

Ist ja nicht so das ich ohne Echo bin.

lg


----------



## Marf22 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*



gründler schrieb:


> Schon klar,aber es lohnt sich jetzt nicht übern Winter nen DSI zu kaufen,um dann im Februar zu erfahren wurde verbessert noch geilere Bilder....usw.
> 
> 
> 
> lg



Wohl wahr, nu kannste auch noch warten. Wir haben unser zu Ostern bekommen und drei Wochen auf der Ostsee erprobt.

Wie gesagt, bin zufrieden....aber das Gerät hält nicht was es verspricht, bezüglich der Werbung. Für den Preis würde ich mir es wohl nicht wieder kaufen. Nu hab ich es und nutze ich es auch!


----------



## neger1957 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

ja ich habe elite-5dsi konnte es leider noch nicht testen
im menu finde ich keinen fischfinder


----------



## Marf22 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*



neger1957 schrieb:


> ja ich habe elite-5dsi konnte es leider noch nicht testen
> im menu finde ich keinen fischfinder




Wie meinste das?? Fischsymbole eventuell. Hat das Gerät auch nicht, weil es vorranging um die Bodenstruktur geht.


----------



## neger1957 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

kann ich mit elite-5dsi uberhaubt fische erkennen


----------



## pike-81 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Moinsen!
Hab mir das Gerät über einen Think Big-Händler als Portable-Version gekauft, und bin jetzt auf Eure Erfahrungsberichte gespannt. 
Eingesetzt wird es beim Kunstköderangeln und Schleppen auf Hecht in relativ klaren, großen Naturseen.

-Was kennt Ihr für Tips und Tricks?
-Sind bei Euch Probleme aufgetreten, und wie habt Ihr sie gelöst?
-Wo sind die Stärken und Schwächen im Vergleich zu anderen Echoloten?
-Was für Akkus und Ladegeräte nutzt Ihr?
-Hat jemand das Teil getunt oder Zubehör angeschlossen?
-Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit den käuflichen Karten gemacht?

Ach ja, glaub das war´s erstmal...
Danke im Vorraus!
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*







*Lowrance* Elite 5 DSI mit Tasche, montiert


----------



## pike-81 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*






*Lowrance* Elite 5 DSI, Nahaufnahme


----------



## pike-81 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*






multipower-Ladegerät mit IU-Kennlinie für wartungsfreie Bleibatterien+Akku
(Askari) die von AWN wollten mich zum Motorrad-Laden schicken...


----------



## waldi101 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 DSI*

Hallo Fischerman

Hallo Fischerman

Der link zu Beschreibung von elite-5dsi :  http://mediabase.edbasa.no/kunder/na...vidoc~86215895 

geht leider nicht Würde auf weitere hilfe freuen


Gruß waldi101.


----------

